# TTC # 2 - CD 8 today, 1/26 -looking for buddy!



## brit_anne

My SO and I have decided we want to start trying for a baby. I currently have a daughter who is 6 but this will be his first child. We are SUPER excited and I am praying that we get pregnant this cycle but I'm also worried that it won't be that easy. For my daughter, I got pregnant right away! 

I am currently on CD 8 and took an OPK today but it was negative (luckily since my SO works 24hour shifts). I o'd last month (+ OPK) around CD14. 

Hoping to find a buddy to share symptoms with!! :blush::winkwink:


----------



## Cara x

Hey :)
I'm TTC#2, our son has just turned 5. Been ntnp since October so this is our first cycle properly ttc! Our son was a happy accident so I'm not really used to all this ttc stuff!

I'm on cd9 today and also had a negative opk. Feeling pretty impatient already!
Feel free to pm me!
Cara
x x


----------



## brit_anne

Yea, this is my first time actually taking OPKs and all of that! I have no idea what to think or do, haha, but I'm just really hoping that it won't be long! I barely remember being pregnant with my daughter!


----------



## Cara x

Haha I know. I'm far too impatient. I really hope it happens this cycle too but I'm thinking its not going to be that easy since we have been ntnp for 5 months and bd pretty regularly but still haven't conceived. I just know I'm going to get obsessive over it! 
Yeah pregnancy seems like decades ago! I'm glad I'm not the only one who has a bit of a gap between #1 and #2! Another reason why I'd like to hurry things along a little!


----------



## brit_anne

Same here! I feel like I'm only getting older. I've wanted another one for the past 2 years but I just wasn't ready financially. I took another OPK today and as I figured...negative. I probably won't o until next week but I want it to hurry up! Haha.


----------



## Cara x

Yeah same here. Been wanting another one for about 3 years but I was at uni and wanted to finish that first. Still not great on the job/finance situation but we've decided enough is enough with the age gap. 

Yeah maybe give it 2 days or so and retest. I didn't do a OPK today, holding off til tomorrow, since the one I took yesterday was nowhere near positive. I ordered some of the Clearblue digi ones (along with some Conceive Plus!) but Amazon is saying they won't be here until Saturday, which is CD14 for me, so too late :(


----------



## brit_anne

Aww..that stinks. I just stocked up on HPTs! I am a POAS-aholic..lol. So, I made sure I have enough for when that time comes! Still no sign of o today.


----------



## Cara x

Haha yeah. I'm trying not to stock up on HPTs for that very reason!

No sign of o here either. Pretty much stark white. Trying to find out how quickly it can get darker but can't seem to find an answer. I'm on CD11 now so it doesn't seem likely I will o by CD14 now x


----------



## brit_anne

Well, I took an OPK this morning and it was just as dark as the control line but the control line looked a little lighter than normal..lol. Good thing we BD last night because my SO is working a 24 hour shift today! Makes me want to drive to his fire station and get a quickie in tonight...haha. I'm so afraid I'm going to miss it.


----------



## brit_anne

Took a digital OPK and didn't even get a flashing smiley face so I'm probably still a couple days away! I have noticed more CM than I've had the past few days.


----------



## Cara x

Haha I'm sure he would be pleased!

I took a digital just there. It's not an advanced one so it doesn't do the flashing smiley but I got no smiley at all. Pretty sure I wouldn't have got the flashing one even if it did. Might try a dipstick one later anyway!


----------



## brit_anne

Haha..when I told him, he got excited. But since I got a - OPK..I'll just wait until tomorrow. I am the most impatient person ever.


----------



## Cara x

Me too! I just keep remembering that I've still go the tww after this too :(


----------



## brit_anne

Well, earlier at work, I got a positive OPK! I took a digital and got the solid smiley face. And my SO doesn't want me driving our there tonight because it's a pretty far drive. =( I'm so bummed. I hope this doesn't mean we missed our shot.


----------



## Cara x

Woooo! I wouldn't worry. You've been testing often so this will only be the beginning of your surge and you should be most fertile for around 48 hours now x


----------



## brit_anne

Thank you for that boost in confidence!! I've been cramping since last night. I never know whether I cramp before or during ovulation. Hopefully, before! How are you today??


----------



## Cara x

I asked that question in the TTC forum the other day because I was getting bad cramping and was worried I had missed my o. Most ladies said they got it for quite a few days before hand.

I tried a digi opk in work yesterday, which I can't normally do, but thought trying a different time of day might be the answer, but still negative! I want to get a hold of some cheapie dipstick ones again just to see if there's any progression with my line but the shop I usually get them in only has HPTs now :( So going to go on the hunt while I'm out today. 

Hubby prefers a relaxed approach to it all so we are just BDing regularly despite the OPKs. And used some conceive plus last night too because it finally arrived!


----------



## Cara x

Oh and I also tried a HPT yesterday because there was no sign of o and I've been feeling sick for two days, plus had a weird period this cycle, but unfortunately that was negative too! Must just be coming down with something!


----------



## Cara x

Yay finally a positive OPK today :) Exactly on cd14, which is when I always thought it was. Strange how I've had such light lines and then a sudden positive so I did a digi one to double check and it said positive too. 

Now I just need to avoid awkward questions from my friend tonight about why I'm not drinking!


----------



## brit_anne

Hahaha! I didn't drink for the Super Bowl and I just told everyone I wasn't feeling well. I've been cramping all day today pretty bad. Congrats on the + OPK!!! Now for the TWW. -_-


----------



## Cara x

I know, I'm really not looking forward to this part!

Haha, well done you. I've have two nights out this weekend and I'm dreading coming up with rubbish excuses for not drinking. It's typical as well, I never go on nights out anymore, then as soon as we start ttc loads of things pop out that I can't get out of!


----------



## brit_anne

Yes, I know what you mean!! We are going on vacation in 2 weeks with a group of friends so I am going to be "faking" like I'm drinking (if I get a BFP beforehand since my period is due before that). Today, I am cramping SOOOOOOO bad. I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Cara x

Haha I might fake drink over the weekend too! Aw that's a shame. Has it been constant all day?

I've got a horrendous cold just now which is actually helping take my mind off ttc a little, mainly because all I can think is 'uggghhh!' I have had a major increase in CM the last couple of days though. Posted in the TWW forum because it's not like me at all, but wondering if it's just the cold that has caused it.


----------



## brit_anne

I stopped cramping a little bit ago so that's good! I'm sorry you're sick. &#55357;&#56853; I've been battling a cold for a while now but I think it's finally subsiding. And hopefully the CM is a good sign! I'm so ready to test..lol.


----------



## brit_anne

Well, today I've noticed that I have been (sorry if TMI) constipated for the past day or 2..which is NOT normal for me..lol. And I have had this pinching feeling in my lower abdomen. I'm really hoping this is it! I'm exhausted again, too.


----------



## Cara x

I've actually had both of those things too! I'm trying my best to avoid symptom spotting, as I'm still totally full of the cold and it's doing all sorts of strange things to me. Monday and Tuesday nights I barely got any sleep because foot cramps kept waking me up!

What you thinking about testing? Early or holding off til AF is due?


----------



## brit_anne

I tested this morning and BFN. Of course since I'm still 8 days from AF..lol. But I'm impatient! With my 1st, I didn't test positive until the day before my expected AF. I tested 3 days before and got BFN.


----------



## Cara x

Yeah its early still :) I have no point of reference from my first because we weren't ttc. I miscounted my cycle (exactly how I ended up pregnant!) so I didn't realise I'd missed my period until a week and two days after it was due!


----------



## brit_anne

I wish it could be like that now..lol. Not worry or stress about symptoms and such!


----------



## Cara x

I know I keep thinking that too!

Well first night out went by not too badly! I've still been quite bad with the cold so everyone thought I was just not drinking because I felt rubbish. Although they did keep talking about pregnancy constantly. Hope they don't think I'm already pregnant lol! 

Anything new symptom-wise with you today? X


----------



## brit_anne

Sorry.. I had a hectic weekend! I actually started cramping bad last night..very strong AF like cramps and AF is due in 6 days so I'm not sure what was going on. They stopped today..or are less noticeable anyways. I took a test this morning and swore I saw a line but it is very faint so I'm not thinking too much into it. Also, it feels like I've completely lost my mind. I have been so forgetful and I don't remember if I had that so soon with my daughter. I literally have forgotten names of my friends with them right in front of me. It's driving me nuts!! You??


----------



## Cara x

Oooh have you got a pic of it? Symptoms sound promising!

I made a list of my symptoms yesterday because I'm succumbing to keeping track of them now! Most are probably too early though and still cold-related.

Here's my list:
1dpo - 7dpo: Bad cold. Increase in CM
2 dpo - 3dpo: Foot cramps that kept me up most of the night both nights. No particular reason I can think of for them.
4dpo: Exhausted. Fell asleep at 7.20pm and slept though my alarm for 12 hours. 
4dpo-7dpo: Nauseous and very dizzy. Constantly feel like the room is spinning. 
6dpo: Cramping. Very irritable. As bad as PMS
7dpo: Woke up feeling hungover (haven't drank since we started ttc). Headache. Twinges. Very sharp stabbing pain in my cervix which made me scream out loud. Shooting pain in boobs.

Not much today (8dpo) - Still a bit dizzy and boobs are more tender.


----------



## brit_anne

I don't have a picture but I just did a FRER and got a negative. =( Boooo. 

All your symptoms sound like mine! I have been especially moody with just about everyone for the past week and a half. Today, my CM is watery which is never like that before AF. I hate seeing negatives, though. I did just take it with diluted urine so maybe that also had an affect plus the fact that I'm still so far away from AF.

Have you tested at all?? When do you plan on it if not?


----------



## Cara x

Yeah it could very possibly be the concentration of urine the second time. 

I promised myself I wouldn't test until valentines day (13dpo) but I am getting more and more tempted to test with FMU tomorrow. Trying to find my willpower!


----------



## brit_anne

Here's my FRER from earlier. I swear I see something but I think it's just a shadow..lol.
 



Attached Files:







20150209_125354_resized.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cara x

I think I see a shadow of something. Maybe need a day or two longer to see if it darkens any


----------



## brit_anne

Yes that's what I was thinking! That's awesome you have held off so long! I wish I had your patience..lol.


----------



## Cara x

I caved and tested lol! My test looks like a BFN. Maybe a tiny bit of a shadow but pretty sure it's just an indent. Oh well! Going to try to hold off a few more days now!


----------



## brit_anne

Yea, I got 2 this BFN this morning. So, I may wait until the weekend now.


----------



## Cara x

Yeah. Decided definitely no testing tomorrow. Might try the next day (11dpo) but aiming to hold off until Saturday (13dpo)!


----------



## brit_anne

Same here. AF is due on Sunday so we will see!


----------



## Cara x

Yep same here. Lots of heartburn today and some pinchy cramps. Still quite dizzy but not as bad as before.


----------



## brit_anne

I've been cramping on one side today. Have you had that at all? Also, my CM is very dry. I'm still so tired, though.


----------



## Cara x

I've had pinches on one side, but the cramps I've had have been more all-over, very low. Not thinking much of these cramps though, I was at the doctor about them around this time last cycle, think its maybe related to my endometriosis. Still quite a bit of CM here, lotiony.

My tiredness has been quite strange. My job is quite full-on (teacher) and it's not uncommon for me to fall asleep on the couch about 9pm. But the last week or so I've been really tired in the late afternoon/early evening and then seem to get a second burst of energy. Not changed my eating habits but maybe its just a non-TTC-related hormone thing.


----------



## brit_anne

Hmm..maybe. I know that around 1pm, I am barely able to keep my eyes open and I sit at a desk all day..lol.


----------



## Cara x

Haha yeah sometimes that can be worse. I was at a training day today and quite literally fell asleep quite a few times!


----------



## brit_anne

Haha! Well, I'm starting to feel discouraged. I held my pee for a long time because I was getting my hair done after work so when I got home, I decided to test with an IC... BFN. I know it's still early but dang, seeing that stinks. I need to have stronger will power! Lol.


----------



## Cara x

Yeah I'm kinda feeling the same :( I'm tempted to test tomorrow but I know that if it's completely negative that's me probably out ... so I don't know whether to do it or not!


----------



## brit_anne

I refrained from testing this morning.


----------



## Cara x

Yay! Great willpower!


----------



## brit_anne

Hahaha thank you! =)


----------



## Cara x

Having to restrain myself so much. Keep seeing people getting bfps who are 9 or 10 dpo and thinking that means I could get one too. I think I'll test in the evening tomorrow and then SMU on Saturday. Symptoms are pretty much gone today :( Apart from I'm eating like a horse - but if I'm honest that's not too different from usual lol!


----------



## brit_anne

Well, my willpower turned to cap on my lunch break today..lol. My boobs are sore and my bra feels tight. That's about all the symptoms I'm having today besides the exhaustion and I also ate 2 sandwiches from McDonalds that I use to crave when I was pregnant with my daughter. I think the light line showing on this test is just an indent or shadow. =( Still kinda discouraged.
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-11 16.29.25.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cara x

I'm pretty sure I can see that too!


----------



## brit_anne

Really? Awesome!


----------



## Cara x

Fx it gets darker!


----------



## Cara x

Pretty sure I'm out. SMU 11dpo.
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-12 15_opt.jpg
File size: 80.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brit_anne

I actually think I can see a faint faint line. Maybe it's my eyes? I think I'm out, too. I took a FRER about an hour ago and it was negative.


----------



## brit_anne

Girl, I definitely see a faint pink line on your test.


----------



## Cara x

Really? I'm not sure I see anything in real life but hopefully you're righ. Might take a cheapie tomorrow night or try to hold off til Sat. Not feeling confident.


----------



## brit_anne

Well, I actually see color in your very faint line so I definitely think you're still in the game! I even inverted your picture and it picked up the line. I am having weird twinges and pain in my ovaries..or sound that area it feels. I'm wondering if maybe I ovulated later than I thought. I did take an OPK a few days after I thought I O'd and it was pretty dark. I'm hoping anyways!


----------



## Cara x

Thanks that makes me feel a bit better :) I have a few dull af-style cramps tonight. Might be wishful thinking though. I'm sure I got them earlier than this with DS. 

Yeah that's quite possible, especially if your opk was still quite dark. My line disappeared pretty much straight away after my positive. Would explain why your HPTs are faint too x


----------



## brit_anne

Yes, maybe! I bought digis for if I miss AF. FX!


----------



## brit_anne

I'm pretty much thinking AF is gonna show up this weekend. There's always next month! =/


----------



## Cara x

I feel a bit like that too. Positive thinking until she shows though :)


----------



## brit_anne

Yes, very true.


----------



## brit_anne

Well, another BFN.


----------



## Cara x

Yep me too. Thought I could see something on this but the more I look at it the more I think it's a shadow or an indent. Not even sure there's anything there at all actually. I'm calling a BFN.
 



Attached Files:







20150213_203312_opt.jpg
File size: 142.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brit_anne

I see it on there, too. Hopefully, it'll darken! I think I'm out completely, though. I took a cheap Walmart test and it came back without even a faint, could be line.


----------



## Cara x

I'm pretty sure I'm out completely too. Don't think I see anything on my test anymore. I know there's still time and I still have some symptoms, but my gut is telling me this isn't my cycle :nope:


----------



## brit_anne

My gut is saying the same although I have a million symptoms! This is so nerve-wracking!


----------



## Cara x

Took another test and it looks the same as yesterday. Think I'm just waiting for the witch now!


----------



## Cara x

Another negative on a different brand (don't know why I'm still doing it to myself!) Started cramping now so I'm hoping af is coming today so I can move on to the next cycle!

I'm in two minds whether to try this cycle actually. Our son's birthday is on Christmas eve and if we conceived next cycle the due date would be the end of November. I don't know if that's just too much. But we definitely can't try the cycle after that, because the due date would be the end of December, and I really don't want to take two cycles off. So might just go ahead next cycle and at least it'll be something to console myself with if we don't conceive then either!


----------



## Cara x

Witch got me :witch: Glad no more guesswork is needed.


----------



## brit_anne

Aww. Sorry to hear that! I'm still waiting for her. I'm sure she will be here today.


----------



## Cara x

Fx she doesn't come for you! This is the most painful period I've had in a while :( Can barely stand today! Definitely doesn't lighten the blow!


----------



## brit_anne

If mine comes, I'm gonna guess it's going to be bad, too. When my boobs are this sore, it usually is.


----------



## Cara x

Hope there's good news with you. 

I've been suffering badly with my endometriosis since this period started, spoke to the doctor today and happened to mention how long I've been off my BC for (about 5/6 cycles, plus 4 cycles ending in miscarriage about a year and a half ago) and she recommended I make an appointment to discuss fertility issues :( I had been told before that I would be seen a bit quicker because of various medical issues I have, but hearing the doc say it was time to have a look at our options has really hit me quite hard. Sorry for waffling, just needed to vent a little x


----------



## brit_anne

I'm sorry to hear that. =( I'll say a prayer that all is alright. Still no AF but really bad cramping and BFN on a FRER! I don't think this is our month so now I just want AF to come so we can start over!


----------



## Cara x

Yeah I know how you feel. That's how I felt the day before she showed up too. 

Thanks. Got my fingers crossed that it'd just been bad luck so far, but at least I'm getting seen if its not.


----------



## brit_anne

Yes that's good that if anything is wrong, you should find out soon instead of later down the road. 

AF still hasn't arrived and now I'm getting impatient. I'm just ready to know. My boobs hurt so bad and today during my kickboxing class, I got a little nauseous from overdoing it. My cramps have been off and on but at night while I'm in bed, they're horrible! I just want to know before my vacation on Wednesday!


----------



## Cara x

No AF or BFP yet?


----------



## brit_anne

Hey girl. I'm sorry. I've been so busy with going on vacation and now I'm so sick with an Upper Respiratory Infection! AF came the day before we flew out for our trip. I've been charting my Temps this time but since I've been sick, I've had a fever the past few days. So temping was quite useless for those days even though this morning, my temp was up but no fever so I'm hoping I'm ovulating and dtd at the right time. How are you? What'd the doctor say?


----------



## Cara x

Don't worry. Hope you feel better soon!

Doc is referring me for an ultrasound to check womb lining thickness etc. and any other problems. On CD14 just now but pretty sure I've missed O :( Posted in TTC forum about it.

I'm not trying next month as our son's birthday is Christmas Eve and we really don't want another December birthday but if there's no luck this month I think I will try temping the cycle after that!


----------



## brit_anne

Aww, well good luck! I'm almost certain I'm about to O as I have EWCM this morning on top of light cramping. I feel so bad with this infection, though so I'm not focusing too much on it. Sex isn't even enjoyable right now. Keep me updated with what they say!


----------



## Cara x

Hey sorry I've not been on much. Trying to keep my mind off things coz I was pretty sure I missed O and was thinking we probs can't try again for 2-3 cycles. 

AF is due on the 15th but I am actually wondering if I might be lucky despite lack of BD. The thing that got me thinking was a really sharp pain on my left side around my uterus at 7dpo and 8 dpo (guessing my o date from when my opk was darkest) and then a really sore throat on 8 dpo. Thought I was getting tonsillitis it was so bad and then in the morning it was gone. I wasn't symptom spotting coz I thought I was definitely out but this is making me wonder now. Was hoping to see some implantation bleeding after those pains but nothing. 

My mum only managed to get pregnant when she stopped trying (after about 8 years of trying) and I got pregnant with my son whilst not trying but have had no successful pregnancies from trying. We are worriers so I'm wondering if my mind is messing up my body. But you never know this month - I've been a bit more relaxed since I thought we had no chance!


----------



## brit_anne

That's awesome! FX for a BFP! I took a test this morning and the faintest line popped up within 5 minutes. I'm so excited and want to tell SO but I want to be positive first. AF is about 4 days away so hopefully the line will darken tomorrow or the next day. I hate keeping news under wraps!


----------

